# SNS Casting



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Just wanted to give a quick thumbs up for SNS casting.
Bullets

I had purchased a box of 38/357 158gr RNFP from a LGS and was very impressed with the way they were packaged, the appearance of the bullets and how well they shot. I had to order more directly from SNS as the LGS had been out for a good while so I decided to try out some 9mm 147gr FP as well. I received my order within a few days as expected and was not let down by the products that I received. Any questions or concerns that I had before and after placing/receipt of my order was handled with the highest level of customer service that one can hope for. These guys are true class acts!! I just can't say enough good things about 'em!!!

I've already placed another order (45 acp 200gr SWC) and I'm quite sure I'll purchase more in the future!!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks I'll check em out......JJ


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I have used their 175gr LSWC's for 40 S&W and 10mm. Very good bullets. :mrgreen:


----------

